# vacation pet sitting swap, Cambridge



## Goplanka (May 14, 2011)

I have a very friendly and very playful old english sheep dog bitch who is 6 months old and I am looking for another person with a dog who would like to do pet sitting swap in case of holidays. We would need to get on well and our dogs as well. Let me know if you are interested. I would like this to be for free, just for a common benefit.


----------

